# Soda bottle expertise needed please



## msleonas (Sep 29, 2012)

Please see my post about a rare Glee Club Beverages bottle.

 Thanks

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-400952/mpage-2/key-/tm.htm


----------



## splante (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Leona
 no expert, but the misprint on the label being off a little are not to uncommon on all  acl bottles some are slight while some are more obivious. It may give it a little more value. Conditions seem to range from poor ,fair and good. I Would NOT list all 3 glee clubs at the same time. Sell one at a time if you put all 3 up even as 3 diffrent listings you most likely wont get as much if you space them out a week or so apart. Just my opinion. Good luck
 Steve


----------



## splante (Sep 29, 2012)

also its listed as very rare as compared to extremly rare 
 this is they way the chart shows them in  Rick Sweeneys ACL 3rd edition book

 er= very few in collections, very rarely come up for auctions
 vr= in many collections but very rarely comes up for auction
 R= in many collections up for auction or sale from time to time
 c common=in many collections, available often
 vc very common in most collections always available

 if 3 or 4 go up for auction at the same time the rarity of the bottle takes a hit.....


----------



## msleonas (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Steve. How come Glee Club is not listed on Little Rhody's website?


----------



## splante (Sep 29, 2012)

If Iam not mistaken they only have embossed bottles upto around the 20's and 30's. I think adding acls are on the agenda in the near future. Your auctions or auctions should give us a great idea on what they can fetch. I have never seen one or even a auction for one so Iam very curious on what they get in the condition's you have. you may want to mention that in your listing "no history of them for auction on ebay that you know of" and very rare for them to become available.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Steve


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 30, 2012)

...if three or four examples of a rare bottle?
 The rarity takes a hit.  Period.  Regardless of when, how fast, how closely they are sold in relation to one another.
 Where there were once 'x' number of a bottles, now there are 'x + y' with 'y' being the new number found.  The rarity is diluted by  the 'y' number.  Every time.  What was very rare is now rare, etc.

 True, the values might suffer if all are made available simultaneously.  
 However, I have witnessed events of this sort first hand.  A rare item appears and everyone bids it up to the rare value.
 Next week there is another and it too goes pretty high.  When the third comes, anyone paying attention has radar up and someone gets a 'bargain' (at least compared to the first two).  Fourth, fifth and sixth...and more, arrive in the marketplace and they  are becomming real bargains in value.  But now, the first buyer, or two, are realy PO'd because they've seen their very rare bottles value plummet in a matter of weeks.  All because the seller play his cards close, didn't inform potential buyers of the entire 'find', and/or got greedy.  Now that seller is left with the remaining  bottles that no one will touch at any price, their reputation sullied and with angry buyers.
 Share your find!  You'll gain in the long run.


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 30, 2012)

NOW that I've read splante's post and seen the three.
 Put them all up.  They're all different grades...should be problematic in this example, imho.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm thinking if 30 or 300 of a so called rare bottle showed up at one time that it would factor into the equation - but 3 bottles hardy seems applicable in this case. For example; Here in San Diego the rarest and most sought after acl is a "30 Below." The last I heard there were only about 10 known examples, with certain local collectors willing to pay as much as $750+ for one in excellent condition. Most of the one's I've seen or heard about are in poor condition, including one I had and sold recently for $150. The point I'm trying to make is, if suddenly there were 13 known examples of a "30 Below" instead of 10, would that really change the rarity factor all that much? I'm thinking when the count remains on the low end of the scale that rare is still rare.

 SPB

 [  Here's the "30 Below" I sold for $150, with one in excellent condition worth as much as $750+ to local collectors  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 30, 2012)

In other words ...

 If three "30 Below" acls showed up at the same time and local collectors were aware of it, I guarantee they would be fighting tooth-and-nail to aquire them - and probably at unpresidented prices.

 I think the same would apply for the "Glee Club." If you don't already own one and just "gotta have it," then the skies the limit because you might not get another chance! 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 30, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 Here's one of msleonas' three Glee Club bottles - This is the one with the offset acl - And the best of the lot.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 30, 2012)

If 3 of a rare bottle suddenly showed up for sale, there may only be 3 more added to the population but most buyers would be quite wary of bidding, thinking if there are 3 there might be 30 or 300.  I agree with fishnuts, the price of the third bottle would take a big hit.  If you state in the listing that there are only 3 bottles in the find that will at least explain what is going on.  Bidders still might not believe it though.  Touchy situation.  
 If it was me I'd just list one of them, sell it for a high price, and keep the others for a year.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

Just for the record I have only listed the best of the 3 and will probably just keep the other 2 for now since I have a local bottle show on October 14th. 

 thanks for all of the expert insight.


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2012)

It's never a good idea not to show the whole bottle in your listing, it's also a good idea to use RI and R.I. in the title of your listing so that people who use abbreviations only see the bottle. I know it may not seem like that would/should make a difference, but they sure can't hurt...


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2012)

I also don't understand why you would list it for one day, it's a rare bottle and I would want as many people as possible to see it, a 7 day listing at the minimum in my opinion. I mean no offense, just stating what I think would better serve you and get you the most for your bottle...Jim


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Jim,
 Thanks for the feedback. I  will be honest, I have absolutely no experience with listing a bottle of any remote value or interest.   In fact this is my first bottle that actually has any watchers, other than a medical bottle that no one bought.  I added my picture that shows the whole bottle. I guess I was fixed on the label, my bad. 

 I tried to edit the title and add R.I. or RI, but it was too late and I couldn't. 

 About only listing it for one day, my thoughts were that it was the weekend and I figured that people would have more time to be browsing the internet. Also, I really just wanted a measure of how many people would even be interested in the bottle based on the feedback that I have received here on the forum. 

 All good things to keep in mind next time. I have only been digging for bottles for a little over 1 year. I am hoping to be more mindful of things as I gain more experience.


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2012)

Well hopefully it doesn't sell for only the asking price, I'd like to see what it would do if listed for a week with the correct writeup. Good luck either way and keep the good digs going!![]


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

If no one purchases it I will fix it tonight and list it for a 7 day listing. 

 Thanks again.


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2012)

After you do post a link so we can help you with ideas, alot of us have success with different things that just may help your bottle really sell well...[]

 Whenever I sell blobs I list every town in the county the blob is from along with the towns in neighboring counties because I figure it gets everyone who collects locals to take a peek.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Jim, you are a great guy!


----------



## splante (Sep 30, 2012)

you need the words rare and soda bottle in the listing title,also some of the other suggestions.    I still would not list all 3 at the same time but as I stated before just my opinion. I have one of these in my near future or I would of have giving you $40.00 for it good luck and yes you want to list it at min of 3 days the 7 days sounds good and have it end no later then 10:00 or 11:00 pm est


----------



## splante (Sep 30, 2012)

I do agree with fishnuts , it will take a hit. just by the defination from sweeney very rare in many collections but very rarely become available. 3 at one time or in 3 weeks would not be  "become available very rarely" anymore  or at least for the near future and may drop it to a rare grade.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Steve, all great points. I can't believe I didn't add "soda" to the title!


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> Thanks Jim, you are a great guy!


 Don't start that rumor, I have just the right amount of people who hate me here...[]


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know what that bottle should sell for but it didn't sell for $40.  One day is not enough time for a collector to find it.  Personally I don't like to have items end on Sunday because many people in collectibles hobby are at shows on weekends and the rest are watching football, not their computers.  Also, I would not have bid without seeing the whole bottle especially the top and bottom to see if it was chipped.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes Jay, I thought I had included the picture that I took of the complete bottle. But as I have mentioned, I don't have that much experience listing bottles on ebay. 

 I have definitely learned what to do when I relist it.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok to all that want to offer feedback (that have read all of this post). 
 Feel free to critique my listing @

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180986615719

 Thanks


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 1, 2012)

I saw your listing Leona, and my first though was "whoa, it ends tomorrow!"  I always list for a week as mentioned before, and sometimes a lower starting price ($9.99 is pretty universal for good bottles) is a gamble that pays off.  Some people get scared away by high starting bids, but you take a chance by starting low.  Yours looks like the best one though, all mine are cleaning up with rust spots on the label that I can't fully remove []  However you cleaned them you did it well!
 Best of luck with the second try!


----------



## msleonas (Oct 1, 2012)

The listing is a 5 day listing. Can you double check that?


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks good but you need to rewrite this sentence, unless I'm reading it wrong?

 "This bottle then apparently very rarely comes up for sale, let alone appear on eBay for auction."


----------



## msleonas (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Jim! That was pretty awkward! I am exhausted and can't see straight and it is only Monday.

 I read your post, glad you are ok. Btw, I won't mention again that your a nice guy, promise... I'll keep it a secret. Ok?


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> Thanks Jim! That was pretty awkward! I am exhausted and can't see straight and it is only Monday.
> 
> I read your post, glad you are ok. Btw, I won't mention again that your a nice guy, promise... I'll keep it a secret. Ok?


 []


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 1, 2012)

If you could add a clear picture of the bottom we might be able to tell exactly what year the bottle was made, not GUESS it is from the 1930s or 40s.


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> If you could add a clear picture of the bottom we might be able to tell exactly what year the bottle was made, not GUESS it is from the 1930s or 40s.


 I concur...


----------



## msleonas (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll take a picture today. It has a C an then 1616.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know ACL's but I would think the miss print would be better and emphasize that more.
 Let someone else chime in first, I could be wrong, it may be a detraction. 
 I'd think mention that the red keystone is totally off center and missing the left edge. If it is that is. Maybe a better angle picture of that also.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is the bottom.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2012)

I think that's a "G" for Glenshaw. Doesn't help for date but there might be something somewhere in small embossing. Maybe on the heel?


----------



## splante (Oct 2, 2012)

leona 
 check the lip of the bottle for a small letter embossed their 
 dating system until about 1958
 glenshaw used the following
 g = 1935
 h=1936
 I =1937 ect upto z = 1953 then it started
 a =1955
 b=1956
 c=1957
 d=1958


----------



## splante (Oct 2, 2012)

by the way listing looks alot better, should sell.
 info in the sweeny book has it as a 1941, so you should see a very small embossed L M N O  somewhere around there


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2012)

I totally forgot about that, good call.


----------



## splante (Oct 2, 2012)

leona after seeing taylors comments on the bottle saying it is one of the best ones from the ones you guys found, so I was going to be the first to bid on ebay, well someone beat me to it and has already bid..the game is on my limit will be around $35.00 so I hope you get a lot more then that


----------



## fishnuts (Oct 2, 2012)

Leona...I'm in!
 Thanks for discovering and listing.


----------



## fishnuts (Oct 2, 2012)

plante...while you were were posting, I was bidding.
 Too funny.  But, I was FIRST!   You can still be LAST!


----------



## msleonas (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help and support!


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

You're off to a good start, I hope it sells for triple this amount or better...[]


----------



## msleonas (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, as for the date on the bottle heel it only has the 1616 and then a 2. I can not find a letter on the lip, except for one little spot might look like a D, but not sure. 

 As you know I found 3 of these. This one and one other look like they came from the same mold because they both have a distinct mark on the left seam. The other definitely has an "s" on the lip.

 Thanks.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 2, 2012)

or it could be an "O" but it is very hard to see.


----------



## splante (Oct 3, 2012)

the o makes sense and would place it in the 1943 range which seems about right . no info on how long they produced glee club


----------



## splante (Oct 3, 2012)

$56.00 with almost 4 days to go ...very good  this should be a good measure on what some "very rare" RI acls  or others can bring....hope it goes over $100.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

I did a quick search for "Glee Club Beverages" but only found the following ...

 GOOGLE BOOKS ~ 1925 Beverages Blue Book - ( See Snippet Below )
 http://books.google.com/books?ei=9T9sUIyxGYPQ2wWu7IC4Dw&id=4jq3AAAAIAAJ&dq=glee+club+beverages&q=glee+club

 CHOSI SITE - GLEE CLUB ...  I am assuming this is the same brand but not certain.
 http://www.chosi.org/bottles/glee/glee.htm


 From July 19, 1996 ...

 "NATHAN S. BECKETT SR., 90, of Rock Avenue, owner and operator of Glee Club Beverage in Warwick for 45 years before retiring in 1991, died Tuesday."  (  1991 minus 45 years = 1946  )


 Does the N. E. stand for New England or North East?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a "Glee Club Beverages" which appears to have the same off-set label as the one in question. There was zero information associated with this picture regarding date - value - etc.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

PS ~

 The only Decatur St N. E. (North East) I can find is in Washington D.C. There does not appear to be a Decatur Street North East in either Providence or Warwick, Rhode Island. And when I searched for the 22 block in Washington D.C. on Google Earth it went straight to the 700 block. It appears there is no 22 block in D.C. So what's the deal? I'm confused! Where the heck is ...

 22 Decatur St. N. E.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't mean to make a big deal about this, but it bugs me when I can't make sense of something. Here's a link to and picture of a map for Decatur Street Northeast in Washington, D.C. But notice it runs between 7th and 12th. I cannot find and appears there is no Second Street intersection or a second block (22).  And when I zoom in on the area (7th thru 12th) on Google Earth it is currently a residential neighborhood. ??? 

 https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=22+decatur+street+northeast+washington+D.C.&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x89b7c7c405fcc599:0x5331c91e0b6e2960,Decatur+St+NE,+Washington,+DC+20017&gl=us&ei=I2NsUIDjEMbY2gWJ7oC4CA&ved=0CB4Q8gEwAA


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a Google Earth picture showing how Decatur Street Northeast (D.C.) looks today. But is of the neighborhood between 7th and 12th with no indication of a second (22) block anywhere in the vacinity.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Splante / Steve

 Because I know you live in Warwick, Rhode Island I may need your help here because the deeper I look into this the more confused I get. And you know me, whenever I grab a tiger by the tail I don't let go until it bites me.

 Case in point ...

 How come I can find numerous references for Glee Club Beverages in Warwick but not a single one (except on the bottle itself) for Providence?

 Secondly ...

 All of the Warwick references I've seen (see example below) show it as once being located at 80 Rock Avenue, Warwick, Rhode Island. Okay fine!

 Except when I pull up the address on Google Earth it's another dang neighborhood but with the exact number of 80 Rock Ave. 

 Have you ever been to that address? It's an older looking home (see picture on following page) and may have been the residence at one time of the Glee Club Beverages owner and not a bottling facility, etc.

 So, whatta ya think? Am I crazy or is there some logical explanation for all of this?

 Thanks.

 Bob

 Link is where I found snippet below indicating "80 Rock Ave" The listing is from a 1988 book but not sure about the date of the address.

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=OHBsUKLhI4ny2gXP14CACA&sqi=2&id=haYUAQAAMAAJ&dq=glee+club+beverages+warwick+rhode+island&q=glee+club+


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

80 ROCK AVE - WARWICK, RHODE ISLAND


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

And here's an aerial of the street and general neighborhood for 80 Rock Ave ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hold on!

 I just now made a connection from one of my previous post where it says ...

 NATHAN S. BECKETT SR., 90, of *Rock Avenue*, owner and operator of Glee Club Beverage in Warwick for 45 years before retiring in 1991, died Tuesday.

 80 Rock Ave is where the owner lived!

 But if this is the case, then what was the address of the Glee Club bottling facility in Warwick?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

MAIN QUESTIONS / SUMMARY ...

 1. What does anyone know about Glee Club Beverages that was once located in Washington D.C.?

 2. Other than on the acl bottles themselves, why can't I find a reference for a Providence R.I. Glee Club Beverages?

 3. Was Glee Club Beverages bottled in both Providence as well as in Warwick?

 4. Are there Glee Club Beverage acl bottles that have "Warwick" on the label?

 5. Is there anything known about Glee Club Beverages irregardless of which one and where it might have been located?

 As time allows I will try and help answer these questions if I can, but at the moment I'm at a loss.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

This link, which most of us are familiar with and was reminded to me by member epackage, does in fact show a listing for Glee Club Beverages in both Providence as well as Warwick, Rhode Island. So does this mean there is an even rarer variation from Warwick?

 Member splante probably knows.

 http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/MEMACTRI.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Minor correction ...

 The link list Warwick as "Bottling" and not "Beverages."  But not sure how and/or if that factors in here.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Last but not least ...

 Chris Weide's Site - Green Variation - Providence, R.I. ... ( What is known about this one? )
 http://ca-yd.com/images/bottles/aclcoll/SN79072693.jpg

 Gono.com - Three listed - Two from Rhode Island and one from Indiana. ( What's the story on the one from indiana? ) 
 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedg.htm

 It's back! Currently on ebay - And the same exact sign that was listed about a year ago.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/GLEE-CLUB-BEVERAGES-CARDBOARD-SIGN-NICE/190494703098


----------



## msleonas (Oct 3, 2012)

Sodapopbob did you read this link that I put up?



http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1996-03-27/business/9603260921_1_corio-seltzer-bottling


----------



## msleonas (Oct 3, 2012)

sorry messed that up.


http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1996-03-27/business/9603260921_1_corio-seltzer-bottling


----------



## msleonas (Oct 3, 2012)

I called the guy! I will post more information when I get it all together. I will clarify all of the Rhode Island Glee Club Beverages company questions.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Leona ~

 Yes, I did read where it says ...

 "a 105-year-old company that originally had bottled soda under the name Glee Club Beverages."

 But because the article refers to Warwick, Rhode Island, I guess my main confusion is that the acl bottles have "Providence" on them and, other than on the bottles themselves, I can't seem to find a direct connection between Glee Club Beverages and Providence. Maybe the guy you intend to contact has the answer. Or if you happen to already know, please share it with us.

 Thanks a lot.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

PS ~

 My number one question(s) is this ...

 Are the acl bottles painted on the label with "Providence, R.I." actually from Providence? And if so, can we prove it? Or were they made in Warwick and just have Providence on them for some unknown reason?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

PS ~ PS

 I admit I am not the world's best researcher and could easly have missed something. But I can say this, I spent about three hours this morning looking high and low for anything related to a Glee Club Beverages bottler in Providence, Rhode Island and could not find a single thing. I know this sounds crazy because it's right there on the bottle, but other than that I'll be danged if I can find a bona fide connection.

 Believe me, I will glady stand corrected if someone has the answer.

 Bob


----------



## msleonas (Oct 3, 2012)

I will post what if figure out, the person I spoke to today was very excited that I called. I should clarify the whole RI thing. 


 I already know that the company address was on rock ave in warwick because that is where the business office was, not the bottling facility itself. WHICH, could mean that even though the business was listed as Warwick, RI the bottling was all (maybe only) in Providence. Hence, a Warwick bottle might not exist. Unless, someone has evidence of a picture, but I don't think so. 

 I will post as soon as know more.


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 3, 2012)

SODAPOPBOB -

 The address 22 Decatur St. N.E. is indeed problematic!

 I looked around there on google maps for a while and here is my theory:

 1)  Google brings you to the wrong place - the 700 or 800 block of Decatur St.
 2)  The Google camera car seems to have broken down there, gone nuts, or something.
 3)  It's the wrong place anyway, so I quit fiddling with trying to use the streetview there.
 4)  Note that, in this wrong place, there is a Crittenden Street a bit South of Decatur St. NE

 (In DC, streets and addresses are divided into 4 quadrants and the center is the Capitol building.)

 5)  In Google maps/earth search for:  north capitol street and crittenden st ne washington, dc
 6)  Looking in streetview at the first 2 housing units east of North Capitol Street on the north side of Crittenden, you can see 2 house numbers; 12 and 14.
 7)  Number 22 is the one further east with the red door.
 8)  Back out of streetview, I believe that Decatur St. no longer exists in that triangular area with all the various buildings to the north of Crittenden, but the address 22 Decatur St. NE was probably a bit north of the red door!  It may have been where the large building with the white roof is now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

bop ~

 Cool. I'll check it out. I love "driving around" on Google Earth.

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Before taking a Google Earth "drive" around D.C. ...

 I'm wondering if the situation with Glee Club is similar to a 1938 Silver Fizz I have that was produced by a company called the Eastside Distributing Co which was located in Los Angeles, but who "distributed" various brands to other cities? For example, notice that my Silver Fizz has San Bernardino on the left and San Diego on the right. Even though this is considered a San Diego bottle by local collectors, it actually came from Los Angeles and there never was an Eastside Distributing Co in San Diego.

 Is it possible Glee Club's situation was similar? Meaning, they were made in Warwick but shipped to Providence to be sold there?

 Please note, this is more of a question than a theory.

 Bob

 [  Silver Fizz ~ Made in Los Angeles ~ Sold in San Diego  ]


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd think that if it was made elsewhere and sent to RI for sale the bottles would have that info much like many other brands do, including your Silver Fizz Bob...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim ~

 I hear ya and agree to some extent, and maybe this reqires someone in the know or more reasearch. But it just boggles me in that no evidence has surfaced yet or an address showing a Glee Club bottler in Providence despite what it says on the label. Everything I have seen so far keeps pointing straight to Warwick. It probably wouldn't take much to solve this, but at present I just don't know what it is. But I do know that a Glee Club "address" from Providence sure wouldn't hurt.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

I researched INACTIVE corporations in Rhode Island and nothing comes up for Glee Club Beverages, I also sent an email to the Providence Library asking for help in finding out if there was ever a bottling factory there, we shall see what they say. I imagine the company was so small that there is very little to be found on the Interwebs....[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim ~

 Sounds good to me because I have racked my brain and almost given up the search. Just for the record, the best reference I have seen so far related to Glee Club which uses the word *Bottling* is the one on this link I posted earlier and indicates it was located in Warwick. The use of the word *Beverages* indicates was it located in Providence.

 http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/MEMACTRI.html

 Bottling / Beverage ... Same or Different?

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

I get the feeling the Warwick site may have been the "corporate office" or the owners home address while the Providence tie-in will turn out to be a building for bottling and packaging, hopefully the librarian has some info for me...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks. You're definitely on the ball and never miss a lick. Even though it hasn't had much mention, I'm sure the answer lies in the book ... ( The one from my last link titled ...

 Soft Drink Bottlers of the United States
 Volume 2
 Maine ~ Mass ~ Conn ~ *R.I.*
 By
 Dennis G Fewless
 Christopher A Weide

 If anyone has the book, please check and see what it has to say about Glee Club Beverages / Bottling.

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## splante (Oct 4, 2012)

as you know Ive been down this road before trying to find infomation on Rhode Island soda companys for the past two yearsmost info is very hard to come by. not just for RI but any state. I know that 40's and 50's produced many small time bottlers who by the mid  50's couldnt compete with the big franchises(if they made it that long) and many bought into them so they could produce coke,pepsi ect  one good example is warwick club buying into pepsi then a few years later phasing out warwick club because more money could be made by selling pepsi.This happened to many of the small bottlers Taylor posted a picture of the warwick club and pepsi being shown being bottled in the warwick club factory and I have a few bottles that have both warwick club and pepsi togeather on the base. Anyway any infomation Leona can come up with on glee club or anyone else will be greatly appreciated. Aesome leona UPTO $78.00 WITH 3 DAYS TO GO ...NICE
 did this book ever make it to publication?  sorry bob completly overlooked your last post about the book  my bad  it says its now due out in 2014


----------



## splante (Oct 4, 2012)

mispoke above when I said most are hard to find info from anystate I was  talking the very smalltime bottlers. Also I live in area code 02888, 02889 which was the rock road address is very close and Providence border is less then one mile away. and heres one for you just to screw things up Tf green airport is located in warwick..but any directory for the  airport its  called providence airport pvd....cant wait to see leonas info amazing how you all chipped into help on this one..how the hell did you find glee club in the orlando sentinal great work


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

splante / Steve

 Thanks. 

 One thing your information caused me to do was take a closer look at the maps where I realized that Warwick and Providence are only about *10 miles apart*. I can't speak for everyone, but where I come from we call that distance pretty much nothin'

 Of course that doesn't tell us exactly where the bottling plant was located or much else about it, but it does (at least for me) help put things into perspective in that there probably were *not two different facilities*, but *only one*. Which is certainly something to consider regarding further research.

 By the way, until you mentioned it I didn't notice the Fewless/Weide book doesn't come out until 2014, so it's my bad and not yours.

 Bob


----------



## msleonas (Oct 4, 2012)

Jim and Bob, did you read what I said that the business office was in Warwick? I confirmed that with my phone call. The guy is out of state right now, but is getting back to me. Hoping to go meet him and maybe even get a few clean bottles (or at least pictures!).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Leona ~

 I'm sure I speak for everyone, especially member splante/Steve who lives in Warwick, when I say we look forward to what you discover.

 The following might appear confusing at first, but hopefully will clarify a few thing and possibly even lay the foundation for additional research in the future. Plus it helps to illustrate how Internet searches can at times be confusing and require individuals to take a closer look at things in order to make some logical sense of them.   

 1.  This is where I found my first reference to Rock Avenue, but which does not give a specific street number.

 NATHAN S. BECKETT SR., 90, of Rock Avenue, owner and operator of Glee Club Beverage in Warwick for 45 years before retiring in 1991, died Tuesday at home. He was the husband of the late Mary R. (Barker) Beckett.

 http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/projo/access/31864918.html?dids=31864918:31864918&FMT=ABS&FMTS=ABS:FT&type=current&date=Jul+19%2C+1996&author=&pub=The+Providence+Journal&desc=Warwick+NATHAN+S.+BECKETT+SR.&pqatl=google


 2. This is the link where I found the number 80 Rock Avenue.

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=a5ZtUJlgyuzZBbTvgBg&id=G7UUAQAAMAAJ&dq=80+rock+avenue+warwick&q=80+rock


 3. This is the link and part of the article you posted which includes the name Stella Bottling. It also refers to a 2,500 square foor building.

 He paid $60,000 for Stella Bottling Co., a 105-year-old company that originally had bottled soda under the name Glee Club Beverages.

 Corio's business plan is to build sales from three sources: the single sales from the push carts; home delivery of the seltzer and syrups; and new 12-ounce bottles of flavored sodas he hopes to place in delis and coffee shops.

 The price included a truck and lease on a 2,500-square-foot building in Warwick

 http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1996-03-27/business/9603260921_1_corio-seltzer-bottling


 4.  This address and links show the Stella Bottling referred to in your link as being located at 70 Rock Avenue. 

 Stella Bottling Company
 70 Rock Avenue
 Warwick Rhode Island
 02889

 http://www.truckdrivingjobsin.com/bycity/Rhode%20Island/WARWICK/STELLA+BOTTLING+COMPANY+INC.aspx

 http://www.truckdrivingcdljobs.com/Local%20Truck%20Driving%20Jobs/Rhode%20Island/Warwick/STELLA%20BOTTLING%20COMPANY%20INC.php

 https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&safe=offl&q=70+Rock+Ave,+Warwick,RI+02889-2124

 I checked on Google Earth and 70 Rock Avenue is the connecting property to the house at 80 Rock Avenue with the adjoining property having a small garage and what appears to be a larger storage building on it. It's possible that the larger building is the 2,500 square foot building referred to above.

 So it seems possible that both properties are owned and used by the same owner, namely Sal Corio who I believe is the person you are in contact with and now operates the Stella Bottling Company.

 I hope this information helps as that's what it is intended for. And, once again, we look forward to hearing what you discover and hopefully can find out once and for all where Glee Club Beverages were bottled.

 Bob

 [  This is an aerial view from Google Earth showing both properties - 70 & 80 Rock Ave ~ I placed the yellow pins  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

*70* Rock Avenue ... w/ Garage and larger building in back.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

*80* Rock Avenue ... w/ House


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

PS:

 Leona ~

 Please ask your contact if he knows anything about the Glee Club Beverages of Washington D.C. I'm still curious if the two are related or if it is just some kind of weird coincedence.

 Thanks again,

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2012)

No Glee Club Beverages in the Providence Directories for 1919 or 1935, and no listing in the 1938 Warwick Directory...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

One more ...

 I wonder if this is Sal Corio - Current owner of Stella Bottling Company and Leona's contact?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> No Glee Club Beverages in the Providence Directories for 1919 or 1935, and no listing in the 1938 Warwick Directory...


 
 Jim ~

 Maybe that's too early. Remember this?

 NATHAN S. BECKETT SR., 90, of Rock Avenue, owner and operator of Glee Club Beverage in Warwick for 45 years before retiring in 1991, died Tuesday. ( 1991 minus 45 years = 1946 )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

And this from Leona's link is what leads me to suspect there "might" be a connection to Washington D.C.

  "A 105-year-old company that originally had bottled soda under the name Glee Club Beverages."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Leona ~

 Here's another question to ask your contact ...

 Exactly what "105-year-old company" is the Sal Corio article referring to? 

 According to the Chosi site the Glee Club Beverages of Washington D.C. was only in business for 9 years between 1925 and 1934.

 http://www.chosi.org/bottles/glee/glee.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 According to this from the heading on the Sal Corio article ...

 By Providence Journal-Bulletin
 March 27, 1996

 1996 minus 105 years = *1891*


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was using the "105 year" thing, my bad.... I just got off the phone with her again and there is no listing in the 1948 directories for either town according to her....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Jim ~

 Good work!

 Okey dokey, then. We might be looking at a *franchise* bottler situation under a name like Coca Cola - Pepsi Cola, etc. Even though the Glee Club labels don't indicate that, I'm thinking now there is a possibility that Glee Glub was a line of fruit flavors for a *different company* altogether ... maybe?

 It couldn't hurt to check and see what other bottlers there might have been in Providence around the turn-of-the-century, which should be a pretty short list.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a link to a list of about 15 different Bottlers located in Providence, Rhode Island in 1910. It doesn't necessarily specify whether they were soda or beer bottlers, but there might be clue hidden among them somewhere. Man! If the list is accurate, there sure were a bunch of bottlers in such a small town all at one time. Weird!

 I'm going to keep looking and see if the list narrows down the farther back I look, which it no doubt will ... I hope!

 Once link opens, scroll back and look for all of the one's highlighted "Providence"

 http://books.google.com/books?id=2HgpAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA166&lpg=PA166&dq=bottling+company+providence+rhode+island&source=bl&ots=TNKf8iWG4b&sig=2Vh3ACzGCYQFAo0_XaVknY2Qyeo&hl=en&sa=X&ei=a75tULjhHoXLqQGEtYGADA&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=bottling%20company%20providence%20rhode%20island&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's an extremely interesting read and something you rarely see - a 1921 issue of the American Bottler magazine. It opens on an article related to a meeting held in Rhode Island someplace that was attended by several bottles from Providence. But even if it doesn't solve our mystery, the magazine contains tons of other interesting stuff worth checking out. Unfortunately, I have not seen mention of anything related to a Glee Club Beverages, but of course 1921 is probably too early for that. But, ya never know, it might contain a clue to a franchise bottler that did eventually produce Glee Club. Anyhoo ... check it out.

 Bob

 http://books.google.com/books?id=pJVRAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA67&lpg=RA1-PA67&dq=providence+rhode+island+soda+bottlers&source=bl&ots=oj-ffeKPG1&sig=oJSFf3g-Zx0YdxLDborbV_T4p7Y&hl=en&sa=X&ei=3sJtUJ6QIKPo2AW1oYHwDw&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=providence%20rhode%20island%20soda%20bottlers&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a vintage postcard of the Crown Hotel in Providence, Rhode Island where the 1921 Bottlers meeting was held ...


----------



## msleonas (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok, what i do know is that is not Sal and the 70 Rock address was the address Sal used as a business office only, not for the production.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2012)

Up to $78 with 2 days to go, I'm happy I opened my BIG MOUTH, here's hoping it goes even higher!![]


----------



## msleonas (Oct 4, 2012)

[]


----------



## splante (Oct 5, 2012)

great investgating I looked prior and did not even come close to some of the info you all have come up with . I may be able to take some of that and run with it now. Just gotta find the time..Also on another note met with Taylor (RIbottleguy) and I know have in hand MY FIRST Glee club bottle..(been looking for 2 1/2 years its soaking overnight, some rust on the label otherwise in pretty decent shape...Thank You Taylor for keeping me in mind. I only wish I was with you guys when you started diging the few out of the ground,hearts  must of been pumping fast . I will post a pic Friday but pretty much Leonas bottle with a few rust spots on the label...


----------



## splante (Oct 5, 2012)

funny you brought up the crowne hotle, I have this 1947 bottle menu card for room service that was most likely left on the tables or desk in the rooms. interesting prices for 1947 ..but again roomservice and fancy hotel back then . sodas towards the bottom


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's a vintage postcard of the Crown Hotel in Providence, Rhode Island where the 1921 Bottlers meeting was held ...


----------



## splante (Oct 5, 2012)

after soaking all night, i was able to get about 75% of the rust off, Taylor said when he dug it up rusty cans were laying on it. front is looking pretty good


----------



## splante (Oct 5, 2012)

and the back has come out better. it is in really nice condition every letter has full paint most of the rust is gone just hard to read it all in this shot with the white from the back of the front label
 Sorry not trying to still your thunder Leona just very happy to finally get one of these in my collection...and thanks again Taylor...If you havnt already join your local bottle club, you get to meet great people,and discover more and more about bottles and history in your area....gonna soak it a little longer to try to get a little more of the rust off very gently


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

splante ~

 Congrats on (if I understand correctly is) your first Glee Club Beverages acl. For rust I soak my bottles in Distilled White Vinegar and the acidity eats away at the rust but does not hurt the paint whatsoever. After about 24 hours of soaking I then scrub it as needed with the textured green part of a yellow/green sponge. I have done this numerous times and the green scrubbing part of the sponge never once scratched the paint. It seems to be textured just right to get the job done but not hurt the paint or glass. For soaking I use a plastic Kool-Aid type pitcher and submerse the entire bottle.  

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

Leona ~ 

 As epackage said earlier, I am not trying to take anything away from this thread but rather "add" to it. I realize if I were to exercise a little patients and wait for your contact to respond with the company records or whatever else he has, that this so called mystery will likely be solved in nothing flat. But since I have nothing better to do at the moment, I'd like to add a couple of more insights and ask a couple of more questions, with them being addressed primarily to splante or anyone else who might be able to answer them ...

 Chris Weide's Site
 http://www.ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/ACLWEB_G.HTM

 1.  According to the information on Chris Weide's site, there was also a 32 ounce Glee Club Beverages. 

 Q. Does anyone have or ever seen a 32 ounce bottle?

 2.  If you scroll to the right on Chris' three listings for Glee Club Beverages, you will notice in the "Company" column on two of them, the 32 ounce and the 8 ounce, it indicates "Non Listed."

 Q. I wonder exactly what that means?

 NEXT ...

 Crown Collectors Society International (CCSI)
 http://www.bottlecapclub.org/index.php

 3. The CCSI site does not list a Glee Club Beverages bottle cap. But it does list six different caps related to Warwick Club Beverages, with five of them being from West Warwick, Rhode Island and one (The Pale Dry) being from Providence, Rhode Island. 

 Q. Why are five of the Warwick Club caps from West Warwick, R.I., and yet one of them is from Providence?
 Q. Was there a Warwick Club bottling plant in both towns?
 Q. Or is this like what splante was saying regarding the close proximity of the two towns?
 Q. Could the common usage of the word *Club* by both compaines possibly mean the two are relate? (Glee *Club* / Warwick *Club*)

 Note: If you have never used the CCSI bottle cap site, just click on the search option and enter ... Warwick Club or Warwick.  

 Thanks for allowing me to ramble - and please help answer my questions if possible.

 Bob

 [  Warwick Club Pale Dry bottle cap  ~  *Providence*, Rhode Island  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

I saved the best for last!

 Notice the musical bars and the slogan on the lower right. Coincedence or connection? 

 http://lostandfoundmarblehead.blogspot.com/2011/07/2-beautiful-1950s-warwick-club-soda.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

For comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

Close Up ...

*S* symbol on left and *Double-Bars* on the right. Which are the same as on the Warwick Club flavor list.


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage sign in front of Patsy's on a hot October day, Peace Dale, RI 2007


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

*The sign...*


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

"Word Mark *WARWICK* *CLUB* IT SINGS IN THE GLASS (EXPIRED) GINGER ALE. FIRST USE: 1930. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1930 Filing Date May 26, 1932 Registration Date September 13, 1932 Owner (REGISTRANT) *WARWICK* *CLUB* GINGER ALE CO., INC., THE CORPORATION RHODE ISLAND NO. 108 POND STREET WEST *WARWICK* RHODE ISLAND" 

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-427256/mpage-1/key-warwick%252Cclub/tm.htm#427550


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

Jim ~

 So are you suggesting ...

 1.  Copycat?
 2.  Coincedence?
 3.  Connection?
 4.  Other?


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not suggesting anything, just throwing up a few things I found, I'm still gonna wait for the word from the family...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'm not suggesting anything, just throwing up a few things I found, I'm still gonna wait for the word from the family...[]


 
 Sounds good! I can't wait either. But it sure seems weird that both brands from the same locality both used similar musical symbols.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

I concur, could be one was trying to steal the others thunder...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I concur, could be one was trying to steal the others thunder...[]


 
 Or ...

 Glee Club Beverages was made by Warwick Beverages, which would explain why there is no know address for Glee Club ... []


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

Possibly


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

Clairfication ...

 By "no known address for Glee Club," I mean for a bottling plant and not the Rock Ave address. Come to think of it, according to splante there is no known address for Warwick Club either, except I believe he said it was once where the bowling alley (ice rink?) is now.

 Hey splante! What say you?

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

When all else fails, back click to the link where splante said ...

 "I know the factory used to be in the same mill complex as the old riverdale roller rink that use to be in westwarwick not sure what year it folded"


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

Splante can correct me if I'm wrong, but how many roller rinks could there possibly be in Warwick (West Warwick) Rhode, Island?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this the former home of Warwick Beverages / Glee Club Beverages?


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

Would that mean we think the 108 Pond St. address is just a corporate headquarters/owner's home address?


----------



## msleonas (Oct 5, 2012)

First of all, I can't believe how much information you guys have dug up!!! Great job!

 Second of all, I think Steve's bottle looks pretty awesome. I barely cleaned mine (as I have mentioned I have no experience with ACL bottles) and I think mine could look better, but I don't know how to clean it. And, since I already listed it I am not going to do anything to it, but ship it. 

 So, lastly, I need help. How is one to wrap an acl bottle for shipping so it doesn't ruin any paint?

 Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2012)

Unless the paint is still wet I'd worry more about it breaking. They were made to take rewashing so just use enough padding and a lager box. The PO, for insurance want's I think 4" in every direction (a bit overkill in most cases). A sheet of paper around it and enough stuffing (bubble wrap, more paper) etc. should be fine.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Would that mean we think the 108 Pond St. address is just a corporate headquarters/owner's home address?


 
 Who knows!? Maybe splante can explain it. But based on the Google Earth picture below, I'd say it's probably not a residence ...

 "Word Mark WARWICK CLUB IT SINGS IN THE GLASS (EXPIRED) GINGER ALE. FIRST USE: 1930. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1930 Filing Date May 26, 1932 Registration Date September 13, 1932 Owner (REGISTRANT) WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO., INC., THE CORPORATION RHODE ISLAND NO. 108 POND STREET WEST WARWICK RHODE ISLAND" 

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-427256/mpage-1/key-warwick%252Cclub/tm.htm#427550

 [ There was no "Street View" available ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

But then again, since the zip codes and border lines in that area are somewhat confusing, maybe it actually pertains to this ...

 108 Pond Street ~ *Providence*, Rhode Island


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 5, 2012)

[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay, here goes ...

 Because of Leona's article which refers to a "105 year old company," the information contained in the following link, and various other shreds of evidence, I am prepared to go out on a limb at this time and say it is my current opinion that "Glee Club Beverages" was a product of ...

*The Pepsi Cola / Warwick Club Bottling Company of Warwick, Rhode Island.*

 Please note: This is an opinion and not bona fide proof. I will gladly stand corrected if proven wrong.

 Bob

 http://books.google.com/books?id=YzUPvWBXETEC&pg=PA26&lpg=PA26&dq=warwick+rhode+island+bottling+company+history&source=bl&ots=4zGbb3ULqz&sig=ybsj9e2TH8IYNWgwEqxFrYpRA5Q&hl=en&sa=X&ei=jLhvUKWmAeK22gW_24HgDQ&ved=0CDMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=warwick%20rhode%20island%20bottling%20company%20history&f=false


----------



## splante (Oct 6, 2012)

holy crap what do you need us Rhode Islanders for, how did you come up with that link Ive been looking for 2 years...amazing howework.....and yes Warwick Club was right next to riverdale as I remember it right along the river side of the factory complex

 marked up pic shows wc.... warwick club
 rink (riverdale)
 store front in bobs picture....sorry getting late have more to look at in your "history" link before I go to bed


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

Great sleuthing...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

Even thought the Pepsi related article reads "Warwick Club Ginger Ale Company began in 1930," I'm thinking that's when Warwick Club moved into the Pepsi facility and not necessarily when the brand actually began. In the following patent link you will see where it states Warwick Club was first used in 1916. This is the earliest date I have been able to find for the company, but do not know where they were located prior to 1930.

 http://books.google.com/books?id=1egxvcpvv7cC&pg=PA781&lpg=PA781&dq=warwick+club+beverages&source=bl&ots=lxQRai2ebg&sig=T-kUEPEdr-pGDneqT6vNPjsspzU&hl=en&sa=X&ei=cbBvUPqjAcaW2gXcj4HgBA&ved=0CEwQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=warwick%20club%20beverages&f=false


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Bob,
 I was always under the impression that the Warwick Bottling Works changed their name to Warwick Club Ginger Ale Co. in 1930.  The bottles I've found seem to support that.  This link surfaceone posted says it was first used in commerce then, and this book (page 26) says the factory was located on Pond St.?  So were there two factories, perhaps at different times?
 I have also seen a Glee Club Providence seltzer bottle top, but not a marked bottle.  Also, another seltzer top was marked: Bottled by Glee Club HOUSEHOLD BEER DISTRIBUTORS - Middle Village, which I think it another company altogether.  Hopefully I didn't add to the confusion!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

RIB ~

 You couldn't possibly add any more confusion to this discussion than I have. But even with that said, I am still of the opinion that Glee Club Beverages was part of some other, larger company (possibly Pepsi Cola or Warwick Club) and not an independent bottler. I base this primarily on the fact that I cannot find a legitimate address or location reference for Glee Club. I admit just because I cannot "find" a address/location doesn't mean one doesn't exist. The only place I have seen the use of Providence in relation to Glee Club is on the acl bottles themselves. Even the sign that keeps resurfacing on ebay doesn't mention a location. And then there's the Glee Club Beverages of Washington D.C. to consider. I still wonder what that's all about. Not to mention Leona's info regarding the Glee Club address on Rock Avenue in Warwick. So you see, there's confusion all the way down the line.

 And here's even more confusion to add to the list. I have never seen a Glee Club seltzer bottle like the one you mentioned, but I did find the seltzer bottle pictured below which is marked Warwick Club.

 As for there being two different companies - company name changes - and/or the company/companies moving around various times, that is the most confusing part of all for me which I cannot seem to make sense of. All I know for certain at this point is, I cannot find a legitimate address for Glee Club Beverages in Providence, Rhode Island.

 Bob

 [ Warwick Club Seltzer Bottle ~ Date Unknown ~ Guessing Circa Early 1900s ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

PS ~

 Let's not forget the Warwick Club Pale Dry bottle cap ...

 Why is it (according to the CCSI site) the only one of the lot that is marked as being from Providence?

 Crown Collectors Society International (CCSI) 
 http://www.bottlecapclub.org/index.php


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

But more than anything else, the following two cropped pictures are what lead me to believe there is a connection between ...

 Warwick Club Beverages and Glee Club Beverages. 

 Currently I do not believe it is a coincedence!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

And this ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

However ...

 Because I am an open minded person, I admit it could be as epackage pointed out in that the musical symbols are a case of one company trying to steal another company's "Thunder" and/or what might be referred to as a "Copycat." But until further research can be done to determine this one way or another, and because I like to be different (Lol), I'm sticking with "Direct Connection" between Warwick Club and Glee Club. 

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

This is an experiment and not sure it will post properly, so please forgive me if it's messed up. It's the info from the CCSI site that I copied and will attempt to paste here regarding the Warwick Club Pale Dry bottle cap which is listed as being from Providence. If it does post properly, please notice the date 1933-1940. I'm not sure where CCSI came up with that date, but I find it interesting and a possible clue for future reference. With my point of interest being, this seems to indicate that Warwick Club Beverages did in fact mark some of their bottle caps (and possibly some bottles) with Providence even though they were bottled in West Warwick. But "why" is still the $64.00 question.  

 Anyway, here goes ...

 Click here to provide extra information 
 Warwick Club Pale Dry  
 ID 20979  
 Description Warwick Club Pale Dry  
 Purpose Bottle closure 
 Liner Cork 
 Locations *Providence* 
 State/Province Rhode Island 
 Country United States  
 Product Soda/soft drink 
 Brewer/bottler Warwick Club Beverages 
 Relative rareness  
 Period used 1933 - 1940 
 Extra info


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

This is the Warwick Club building on Riverdale Court that splante marked with a WC ...


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> This is an experiment and not sure it will post properly, so please forgive me if it's messed up. It's the info from the CCSI site that I copied and will attempt to paste here regarding the Warwick Club Pale Dry bottle cap which is listed as being from Providence. If it does post properly, please notice the date 1933-1940. I'm not sure where CCSI came up with that date, but I find it interesting and a possible clue for future reference. With my point of interest being, this seems to indicate that Warwick Club Beverages did in fact mark some of their bottle caps (and possibly some bottles) with Providence even though they were bottled in West Warwick. But "why" is still the $64.00 question.
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 6, 2012)

*YO!*, Jim ...

 You're the man twice this week now! Once more and it'll be a grand slam homerun.

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

Back to *Washington D.C.* for a moment ...

 I have been in contact with Mike, who has the Chosi website, and sent him a couple of inquiries asking if he knows of a connection between the Washington D.C. Glee Club Beverages and the one in Providence, Rhode Island. I also asked what he might know about the 22 Decatur N.E. address and why it seems to no longer exist? I will let you know what he has to say just as soon as I hear back from him.

 In the meantime, here's the link to his site, plus a picture of a Glee Club Beverages (paper label) bottle from it ...

 http://www.chosi.org/bottles/glee/glee.htm

 Remember: The site states that the Glee Club of D.C. was only in operation for nine years between 1925 and 1934. So I'm wondering, and asked Mike the same question, if he thinks it's possible when the D.C. operation shut down, that Nathan Becket Sr. (of the Rock Ave address in Warwick) could possibly have acquired and/or bought the Glee Club name around 1947, which was when when Becket apparently began operation in Rhode Island? 

 Connection or Coincidence?


----------



## epackage (Oct 7, 2012)

If the name was no longer in use and unregistered Becket wouldn't have had to buy the rights...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottleopop
> 
> SODAPOPBOB -
> 
> ...


 
 bottleopop ~

 This one's for you ...

 I took that drive around D.C. and found everything you indicated, but no way of knowing for certain exactly what's what or what may have happened when. I'm hoping Mike from the Chosi site will be able tell us more. I believe he lives in D.C.

 Here's a Google Earth map I saved and drew the red line on. To the right of the line is Decatur N.E. and to the left is the 22 red door address on Crittenden Street. (I placed the yellow pins on my Google Earth link for a quick reference). The blue arrows suggest "if" Decatur was once located in this area that it "might" have been either north or south of Crittenden. ???

 Anyway, the two streets line up pretty good, but other than that I can't say what the deal is. However, it's hard to imagine that that huge park with all the trees hasn't been there forever. I believe the park is part of the Fort Totten historical site.  ???

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> If the name was no longer in use and unregistered Becket wouldn't have had to buy the rights...


 
 Makes sense ... [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

PS ~

 I am currently trying to find and study Washington D.C. maps from the 1920s and 30s. I have already found a few but are hard to make out. If someone is better at this than I am, please check and see if you can find a 22 Decatur St. Northeast. The Decatur that's there now is almost exactly four miles due north of the Capitol building.

 Thanks.

 Bob

 Here's an example of a 1920s map of D.C. to give you an idea of what I'm talking about. But surely there are more detailed one's ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

Another one for bottleopop ...

 I'm calling it quits on the Washington D.C. Glee Club. There's just not enough information to be found and counting on Mike (Chosi Site) for some possible answers. Plus, there is a huge gap between 1934 and 1947 that will challenge even the best researcher without a trail of some type to follow.

 Just in case you didn't already notice, there is also a Decatur Street *N.W.* (Northwest) on the west side of Fort Totten and Rock Creek Cemetary. But don't get too excited about it because the numbers in the N.W. section don't jive either. Which only leaves your 22 Crittenden as the most logical location. But in order for that to work it means there must have been some major neighborhood changes and street realignments done at some point and time. Rock Creek Cemetary, where Decatur N.W. starts up, has been there since 1840, so I seriously doubt anything in that section has been changed. The same with Fort Totten park, no changes. 

 The red line shows the entire length of both N.W. as well as N.E. Decatur, with obvious gaps along the way. The blue arrow is your 22 Crittenden.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

Last but not least ...

 Here's a link to an enteractive map of the area that you can click/hold/move around and see all of the related streets and parks ...

 But notice that Crittenden drops below (south of) Decatur on the west side. Which suggest that Decatur N.E. probably was in that parking lot complex north of 22 Crittenden (Where the Fire Dept. is) that you mentioned earlier.

 https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=22+decatur+street+N.E.+washington+D.C.&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x89b7c7c405fcc599:0x5331c91e0b6e2960,Decatur+St+NE,+Washington,+DC+20017&gl=us&ei=M-NxUMOnG-rO2AX8hYG4BQ&ved=0CB4Q8gEwAA


----------



## celerycola (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw a few Warwick bottles at the shows in Lowell, Keene, and antique shops in the week between during the past week.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

Last-last of the D.C. stuff  ...

 The Red Star is situated in the complex that has no Google Earth street view, but is very possible location of the former Glee Club Beverages bottling plant of Washington D.C. back in the 1920s and 30s, but of course has been changed. The drive marked with the yellow line "might" even be part of where Decatur St. N.E. used to be.


----------



## splante (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it could be a mistake on the website saying Providence, if you notice you can "add" infomation and someone may have made a mistake..Like I said before TF Green Airport is in Warwick but is listed as Providence...I could be way off and yes ProV and west warwick were plants for Warwick CLub



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> PS ~
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

splante ~

 You're probably right. But you'd think the CCSI folks would double check things and list only what's on the cap and not a suggestion from someone. I tried the "add info" option and it ask for your email address and a place to post comments, but it doesn't appear to automatically change anything.

 The main reason I have devoted so much time and interest in this topic is because it bugs me when I can't find an address or other information related to a specific bottler. I realize there are literally thousands of various suda brands like this that have little or no information about them, but since Glee Club keeps popping up about once a year I thought I'd give it my best shot and try and help figure it out once and for all. However, it's starting to look as if we're right back to where we started, and still wondering ...

 Where the heck was Glee Club Beverages bottled, anyway? 

 (I bet Dennis Fewless and/or Chris Weide know) 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 7, 2012)

Just for the record ...

 Here's the Fewless/Weide link again related to their upcoming (2014) New England soda bottlers book.

 Scroll down and take a close look at all "three" of the listings for Glee Club. 

 http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/MEMACTRI.html


----------



## splante (Oct 7, 2012)

Guess there must of moved at some point. question did Weides pass away and thats the holdup on the book or Am I confussed with another


----------



## epackage (Oct 7, 2012)

Great to see the Glee Club sell for $91, I had my fingers crossed it would hit three digits but I'm happy it didn't get sold the first time you listed it...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

I heard back from Mike Cianciosi and he said he does not know of any connection between the D.C. Glee Club and the Rhode Island Glee Club. Everything he knows about the D.C. one is on his website. Although neither one of us is 100% certain, Mike agrees that 22 Decatur St N.E. most likely was once located one block north of Crittenden N.E. that bottleopop first brought to our attention. However, things have changed over the years (since 1934 when Glee Club D.C. ceased operation) and the location is now a apartment housing project.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

PS ~

 Mike Cianciosi shared a map link with me that I in turn would like to share with everyone else. It's pretty amazing in that it shows old black and white aerial views of numerous locations in the United States that no doubt were taken with cameras from planes. It's a little tricky at first but once you get a feel for it, it becomes easier to navigate through. You can click/hold to slide and scroll to zoom in and out.

 For example, enter Warwick, Rhode Island in the search box and it will immediately pull it up. Notice in the left-hand column the various other years that are available. There is a 1938 view of Warwick that I am still familiarizing myself with and studying. It's totally cool, especially if you enjoy this sort of thing like I do. The streets are not marked as the images are actual photographs and not maps. 

 I haven't figured out a way to save images from it yet and not sure it is even possible. But if it is possible and you figure how to do it, please let us know.

 Enjoy ...

 SPB 

 http://www.historicaerials.com/aerials.php?op=home


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

PS ~ PS

 If you enter Rock Creek Cemetery Washington D.C. it will pull up a 1957 aerial of the neighborhood in question earlier. There is also one from 1963. But it's a little tricky to find the exact place and will require some studying. It shows cross streets that are not there now.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

Splante ~

 I discovered by looking at the old topo maps on the link I posted that the Warwick Club building you marked with a WC wasn't there in 1939, but that it does show up on the 1944 topo map. Which suggest it was most likely built sometime between 1940 and 1943. I'm still looking for Glee Club related stuff, but have pretty much hit a dead end on that.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

Regarding the building/facility ...

 Pepsi Cola/Warwick Club
 108 Pond Street
 West Warwick, Rhode Island

 The topo maps go back as far as 1890 and show a structure there at the time indicated by a black square/rectangle. As you click through the various dated topos and aerials, the building appears at the same location all the way to the present.

 Because the streets are not named and various other confusing elements, it took me almost an hour to find the exact location. If anyone cares to look for it on the old aerials and topos, the best I can tell you is that it is located in West Warwick about half way between Boston Hill due east and the river due west. It's not easy to find, but it's there. The best thing to do is get a mental image of the area from Google Earth and then go from there. I keep both sites open at the same time and then click back and forth from one to the other until I zero in. Try it. It's fun.

 I'm now headed for Providence to see if I can find anything interesting there. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

Correction/Clairfication ...

 108 Pond Street is *East* (to the right) of Boston Hill and *West* (to the left) of the river. It's the large black rectangle just below the words West Warwick on the 1957 Topo. Once you zero in on it you can click through the various years column on the left side and the same locale will remain zeroed in on each and every map.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

*Update / Summary* ...

 Please correct me if I have forgotten anything and/or you feel that any of the following is not at least close to accurate. Otherwise I will assume we all agree that ...

 (GCB = Glee Club Beverages)

 1.  According to Mike Cianciosi there is no known connection (other than the name) between the Washington D.C. GLB (1925-1934) and the Providence, Rhode Island GCB.

 2.  The GCB acls in question with the majorette on the label are marked with Providence, Rhode Island.

 3.  At least one of the acls in question has been confirmed as being made by the Glenshaw Glass Company and embossed on the lip with an S for 1947. (It would help to "confirm" other dates).

 4.  The only currently known "addresses" related with GCB are at 70 and 80 Rock Avenue, Warwick, Rhode Island.

 5.  GCB has been spoken of as being related to a 105 year old company.

 6.  A Nathan Becket Sr. of 80 Rock Avenue in Warwick, Rhode Island is said to have started GCB in 1947.

 7.  There is no current evidence (other than speculation) that confirms Glee Club Beverages and Warwick Club Beverages are in any way related.

 8.  The CCSI Warwick Club Pale Dry bottle cap (1933 ? 1940) may or may not have Providence, R.I. printed on it. (Unconfirmed).

 9.  The Fewless/Weide index list "numerous" soda bottlers for Rhode Island (Many of which are Providence related), including three specifically for Glee Club, which are ...

 1.  Glee Club Beverage Company - Providence
 2.  Glee Club Beverages - Providence
 3.  Glee Club Bottling Company - Warwick* 

 *Note: It's possible their research sources are limited and they are referring to the 70-80 Rock Avenue addresses just as we have been doing. Thus, the Warwick Bottling connection remains unconfirmed until either the book itself (2014) or one of it's author's can be contacted for clairification.

 That's it, folks! That's all I am aware of. Please add to this list if I have forgotten anything important or if you have information we are not aware of yet, and/or any corrections you wish to point out.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

PS ~

 Three of the biggest questions still remained unanswered ...

 1.  Exactly "Where" (address) was Glee Club Beverages bottled?

 2.  Exactly "Who" bottled it?

 3.  When was it First bottled?  / Last bottled?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

Leona ~

 Congratulations on the sale of your bottle.

 It looks as if it might be up to you and your contact now to finally solve the Glee Club Beverages mystery. I've put in my 2,000-cents worth and have run out of places to search. So here's crossing my fingers and wishing you the best of luck with whatever you come up with.

 In closing, I'd like to add the reminder below as to what captured my interest originally and what might be the best clue of them all ...

 We hope to hear from you soon.

 Your soda bottle collecting buddy,

 Bob

 This is from ...

 The Providence Journal-Bulletin
 Providence, Rhode Island
 July 19, 1996
 Page C-5

 http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/projo/access/31864918.html?dids=31864918:31864918&FMT=ABS&FMTS=ABS:FT&type=current&date=Jul+19%2C+1996&author=&pub=The+Providence+Journal&desc=Warwick+NATHAN+S.+BECKETT+SR.&pqatl=google

 NATHAN S. BECKETT SR., 90, of Rock Avenue, owner and operator of Glee Club Beverage in Warwick for 45 years before retiring in 1991, died Tuesday at home. He was the husband of the late Mary R. (Barker) Beckett. 

 Note that it says ... "Glee Club Beverages *in* Warwick ..."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

*Emphasis* ...

 The wording could mean any one of several things, including ...

 1.  Nathan S. Beckett Sr. *lived in* Warwick
 ????????????????????????????????????????

 and/or

 2.  Glee Club Beverages was *bottled in* Warwick
 ??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## msleonas (Oct 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Notice how the 3rd one says "Glee Club Bottling Company - Warwick" but his obituary says "owner and operator of Glee Club Beverage in Warwick." 

 One says bottling and one says beverages. 

 Either way, the guy I am going to finish talking with about his knowledge and part in should be back in town. I am going to call again tomorrow. 

 I will post what I find out.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 8, 2012)

Just found this about Beckett's son


http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=75996050


 This says
 Mr. Beckett was the owner of the former Glee Club Bottling Co. in Warwick, which was owned by his family for 60 years.


----------



## splante (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob the one I had just found in the river(see my Ironic river find post) has a very easy to see embossed M on the lip for 1941 the one I received from RIbottleguy has what looks like a n but you cant really make it out thats my best guess a N.  so Iam saying the M confirms 1941 and the S from leona confirms 1947 mine also has a distinct 60 180degrees from the M which might be a plant number where the bottle was made????????????????????? Great detective work on everones part this has been one hell of a post..oh yeah I confused about what you said abot the building not being there in 1939 The people I talked to on the factory site a few years ago said that was the WC building but maybe they were just blowing smoke but the address at the time seemed to match My heads ready to explode I can imagine yors too(quote]ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB

*Update / Summary* ...

 Please correct me if I have forgotten anything and/or you feel that any of the following is not at least close to accurate. Otherwise I will assume we all agree that ...

 (GCB = Glee Club Beverages)

 3.  At least one of the acls in question has been confirmed as being made by the Glenshaw Glass Company and embossed on the lip with an S for 1947. (It would help to "confirm" other dates).

 Thanks.

 Bob






 [/quote]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

Leona ~

 Great find! 

 Thanks a lot!

 I never did research the family. More answers might be found by doing that. It's odd they don't list a birth year and yet they say he was 82 at the time of his death in 2011 ... 

 2011 minus 82 = Birth c. 1929 

 As much as I'd like to, I better not comment on the line ...

 "owner of the former Glee Club Bottling Co. in Warwick" ( Clairification needed / Lived in vs. Bottled in )?   

 Splante ~

 Thanks a bunch. That really helps, especially the Glenshaw M = 1941 because ...

 If Sal Corio purchased the company in 1996, then 1996 minus 60 years = 1936

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> I'm confused about what you said abot the building not being there in 1939


 
 What I meant was, the 1939 topo map I looked at which includes Riverdale Court did not show the structure you marked with a WC. The WC building does not show up on any topo maps until 1944. But there is a gap between the topo maps that are shown on the site. For some reason they jump from 1939 to 1944. It was definitely there in 1944 but not in 1939. Thus, because of the missing maps, the WC building could have been built anytime between 1940 and 1943.  

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 9, 2012)

Splante ~

 If you follow these directions, it will take you straight to the buildings on Riverdale Court  ... and it's *easy*.

 1. Open this link ... http://www.historicaerials.com/

 2. In the search box enter the exact words ... Riverdale Court West Warwick Rhode Island (no commas)

 3. It will open on a 1938 black and white aerial view ( Ignore that for the time being )

 4. In the left-hand column click on T1944 (This stands for Topo Map 1944)

 5. It will open on the correct quadrant.

 6. Look for East Avenue that runs at an angle top left to lower right.

 7. Look for where East Ave intersects ( crosses) the New York/New Haven Railroad Line. 

 8. Look slightly below and to the left of the East Ave/RR intersection. That group of three black rectangles is Riverdale Court.

 9. The black rectangle on the lower left is your WC building. The black rectangle at the top is the roller rink.

 Now ... Scroll with your mouse wheel and zoom in on the area keeping the black rectangles in center-frame. Bingo! You're there!

 Now ... Click on any of the options you want from the colum on the left side and it will automatically switch maps from year to but at the same time keep your specific area as the focus. You can scroll/zoom as needed. There is a slide bar on the right side of the page for centering things.

 Good luck, and please let us know how it goes. Also take a look at some of the aerials. 

 Bob


----------



## splante (Oct 9, 2012)

see what you mean about the buildings........this is a great tool you turned us onto, Ive been playing around my "hood" and I think I can confirm areas I tought may be potential dumps, end of streets,embankments ect where houses or buildings are now. I wonder if the town would mind if I start digging up the playground down the end of my street. 3 streets dead end into it with banks running down...had to be a dump  get the town back ho out.... As always thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 9, 2012)

splante ~

 I'm glad you found it. I agree about it being a fun tool to look for other stuff. I found an old homesite in the east county where I grew up and never knew was there before. This winter after the rattlesnakes go into hibernation I intend to check it out. The earliest date for the homestead was a 1903 topo map, but it may have been there even before that.

 The same basic formula can be used to look for ...

 Pepsi Cola/Warwick Club building.

 1. Type or copy/paste ... Pond Street Warwick Rhode Island
 2. It opens on a 1938 aerial but ignore because it's confusing
 3. Instead, go to the 2003 aerial for berings and you will see a large building with a black roof. That's the place.
 4. Center and zoom, then click on the various other aerials/topos to see it through the years.

 Next ...

 Nathan Beckett Sr. address.

 1.  Type or copy/paste ... Rock Avenue Warwick Rhode Island 
 2.  Opens but ignore 1938 aerial
 3.  Instead, go to 2003 aerial for berings.
 4.  Rock Ave is the street that starts right at the point where the coastline is shaped like a big W
 5.  There is also a north/south street shaped somewhat like a W or V - That's where Rock Ave starts on the east/coastal end.
 6.  Notice the triangular shaped building on the west end of Rock Ave
 7.  70 & 80 Rock Ave are the 5th and 6th properties to the right of the triangular shaped building.
 8.  Center and zoom, then click through the various other aerials/topos

 Notice that the neighborhood around Rock Ave doesn't appear to have been developed until about 1944. (See T1944 Topo)

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 9, 2012)

PS ~

 The copy/pasting I mentioned doesn't seem to work. I swear it did during some of my earlier searches, but I may be mistaken.

 As for the Rock Ave neighborhood being developed ... Nothing there in 1939 - But is there in 1944 - So anytime between about 1940-43

 By the way, if I find the old homestead I mentioned, and the privy is untouched, I plan to escavate it this winter. It will take me numerous return visits because I don't dig as fast as I used to. So I will take a sheet of plywood with me and camouflage the hole as best I can so no one else sees what I have been up to. It likely won't produce the acls I collect, but might contain some other bottles of interest. I haven't done a privy dig in years and it should be both interesting and fun ... with a question mark after fun? because that remains to be seen depending on how the digging goes if/when I even find it.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

*Pond Street*


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

*Rock Ave.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey! How'd you do dat? Everything I click on says "Silverlight"


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

I click "ALT" and "Prt Scr/SysRq" at the *same time*, then I open up "Paint" and click "Alt" and the letter "V" at the *same time*, that should open the pic in Paint. Save it and go from there.....

 A trick Charlie taught me, that's how I got the bottlecap pic too...[]

 You can save any pic or page you find on the interwebs that way Bob...


----------



## splante (Oct 9, 2012)

nice trick Ill have to jot that one down. Also incase your not aware you can go to overlay and it will label some streets,count lines ect...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I click "ALT" and "Prt Scr/SysRq" at the *same time*, then I open up "Paint" and click "Alt" and the letter "V" at the *same time
> *


*

 Yeah, right! Sounds easy ... whatta ya think, that I'm some kinda rocket scientist?

 Thanks. I try it. And I'll try splante's trick, too.

 Bob*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 10, 2012)

This picture from the forum archives is just too cool not to see again ...

 Thread was started by member RIBottleguy
 Picture was contributed by member bottlingco

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Rare-RI-ACL-Sodas/m-469282/tm.htm#469308

 Wouldn't ya just love to take your pick? In fact, I'll take both! (Lol)


----------



## splante (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks now I gotta find a green one


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

For future reference ...

*Nathan S. Beckett*

*Sr.*
 http://www.ancestry.com/1940-census/usa/Rhode-Island/Nathan-S-Beckett_3w32pr

*Jr.*
 http://www.ancestry.com/1940-census/usa/Rhode-Island/Nathan-S-Beckett-Junior_3w32py


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

In the *1940* census ...

 Nathan S. Beckett Sr. is listed as a *Retail & Wholesale Milk Dealer*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

Nathan Samuel Beckett Sr. 

 1940 U.S. Census

 Age - 34
 Born - About 1906 

 Birthplace - Providence, Rhode Island
 Gender - Male 
 Race - White 

 Home in 1940
 66 Howard Avenue
 Warwick, Kent
 Rhode Island

 Occupation in 1940 - Wholesale/Retail Milk Dealer


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

66 Howard Avenue
 Warwick, Kent , Rhode Island 

 (Google Earth / Current)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 11, 2012)

We've already seen and discussed the three Glee Club references on the following Fewless/Weide website. Now scroll to ...

 http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/MEMACTRI.html

 Nathan S. Beckett

 Where you will find two listings as follow ...

 1.  Prop. - Providence
 2.  Pres. - Warwick

 *I'm not certain if Prop. stands for Proprietor or Property 
 *I'm not certain if Pres. stands for Present or President

 *But guessing ... Proprietor and President

 Additional info for future reference ...

 BECKETT, NATHAN S Sr. was born 12 September 1905; received Social Security number 039-01-2138, which corresponds to Rhode Island; and died 16 July 1996. 3,119,052 
 Hereâ€™s why you should check the source file (free), then search Archives and PeopleSmart for NATHAN S BECKETT.

 BECKETT, NATHAN S Jr.  was born 28 March 1929; received Social Security number 037-20-0954, which corresponds to Rhode Island; and died 1 September 2011. 3,119,053 
 Hereâ€™s why you should check the source file (free), then search Archives and PeopleSmart for NATHAN S BECKETT.


----------



## msleonas (Oct 14, 2012)

Just want you to know, I am still waiting on the guy. He is super busy and goes out of town a lot. Just spoke with his secretary again on Friday and said to call back next week. He is out of town again until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## msleonas (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally! I just got off the phone with the guy Sal! Ok, I'll do my best to remember everything he told me and make sense of my notes. I am going to be able to meet him and take some pictures of some paperwork and bottles. 

 Ok:

 1. Before Glee Club Beverages Co. Inc (which is what he read off of a blue 26 oz etched bottle), was the 
 B. Weinbaum & Sons Bottling Company (which he read off of a 26 0z green etched bottle).

 2. He said that the "Beckett" family bought the B. Weinbaum compand changed the name to Glee Club Beverages Co. Inc. This was a facility in Providence and that he family address was 70 Rock Ave, not the business. 

 3. Then he said the Beckett family MOVED the company to Warwick some time in the 1950s. 

 4. He said after the Beckett son also passed (the dad was Matt), that a man named Jeff (couldn't remember the last name) bought the Glee Club Beverages Co Inc and named it Stella in memory of his MOM.

 5. Then the man Jeff sold it to Sal Cori who then sold it and Stella Co had since closed completely. 


 I hope this sheds some light on the research. 

 Sal said when I get come by, he even has some department of heath paper work that is for the Glee Club Beverages, so maybe I can find some more dates.


----------

